# What animal species would you like to see in the next AC?



## Bubblebeam (Mar 17, 2016)

So I was just looking up Shari since I thought she might be based off those ring tailed lemurs, then I thought, wow actual lemurs would be great in AC. They could look like the monkeys but with much longer tails.

Sharks could be quite interesting too. I personally hope they might redesign the hamsters and rabbits, or at least add a sub species of rabbit, the ones with floppy ears. I've never been a fan of those rigid looking rabbit ears.

How about you guys?


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Mar 17, 2016)

They should make unicorns! I think that would be amazing! I think Julian being the only unicorn is kinda sad! xc

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooo! What if they made Narwhals too! Omg I think that would be adorable!


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 17, 2016)

Or belugas <3

Yeah a pink Julian would be amazing. If they did that, there'd be loads of My Little Pony towns.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 17, 2016)

I really love the current design of hamsters and rabbits haha! But floppy eared ones would be cute! Maybe some more colours of unicorns, but I guess if they did that, Julian would lose his uniqueness as there would be loads to pick from. So I think I'm happy with just one unicorn? Maybe a female one would be nice... 
I kinda want sharks, but as with octopuses, it would seem a bit odd to catch them to put in the museum when you had sharks in your town!


----------



## Horizon (Mar 17, 2016)

I really want to see crabs introduced! They could have different sized claws, be different colours, different species, etc.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 17, 2016)

Bats! I think they'd be super cute. And more unique dogs like Copper and Booker and maybe even more breeds.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 17, 2016)

Bats and crabs would be awesome. I'd love owls too. Celeste is too adorable but she's always locked away in the museum. xD


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 17, 2016)

Foxes and Skunks.... I love foxes and i find Redd adorable... along with Kicks... he is cute and i would like skunks to get their own species along with the foxes


----------



## Isabelle4Smash (Mar 17, 2016)

Snakes, Snails, Squids and/or Starfish would be pretty cool.


----------



## px41 (Mar 17, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> Foxes and Skunks.... I love foxes and i find Redd adorable... along with Kicks... he is cute and i would like skunks to get their own species along with the foxes



I want skunks too. If they don't do that, a skunk-squirrel villager would be nice. Maybe if they brought back Natasha.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 17, 2016)

You know what, **** it. Let's get Dinosaur villagers and Dolphins while we are at it.


----------



## Isabelle4Smash (Mar 17, 2016)

But, it would be kinda weird seeing fossils in town when you have dinosaur villagers, right?


----------



## Chris01 (Mar 17, 2016)

I think maybe polar bears might be cool, or even monkey? I like the sound of turtles just like tortimer being added XD


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeah, and giraffes. They need to stop keeping some species exclusive to NPCs.

Imagine a platypus villager, ha.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 18, 2016)

I'd like to see skunks, giraffes, and maybe beavers. Also, they're almost never gonna add any sort of fish or crustacean, because it'd be really awkward giving a mitten crab to a crab villager.


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 18, 2016)

They need more food villagers XD  Like villger that looks like a pudding,cakes,ect or maybe a sushi


----------



## eeniemeaniepatchouli (Mar 18, 2016)

the second i think of one new species i come flooding with more... little bats would be adorable! they would be the same size as the cub villagers and have almost pointy ears. omg i'm even thinking up a little character design for a little pink ladybat now and she has a little red bow and everything


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 18, 2016)

The second i think of one new species i come flooding with more... little bats would be adorable! they would be the same size as the cub villagers and have almost pointy ears.  

I Think i found your bat ~I wish he or she was a real villager XD I  think this bat is basic on flurry as a bat ??


----------



## tae (Mar 18, 2016)

bats. and they'd only be awake when the sun goes down. they need to add nocturnal animals.


----------



## piske (Mar 18, 2016)

Add dogs that have standup ears! I want to see a corgi villager 

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> bats. and they'd only be awake when the sun goes down. they need to add nocturnal animals.



I would love to see bats~ they're so cute!!!


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 19, 2016)

momiji345 said:


> They need more food villagers XD  Like villger that looks like a pudding,cakes,ect or maybe a sushi



Haha, that should be a separate game called Food Crossing.


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 19, 2016)

Omg. I want bats so badly.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'd love to see a sloth villager, I mean they already made Leif so it's possible. Also definitely bat villagers, I think it'd be so cute having a species be awake at night. They could wake up at 6 in the afternoon the same time that PWPS light up and mail gets delivered, and stay awake until 6 in the morning.


----------



## NotKatarina (Mar 20, 2016)

Foxes, raccoons, skunks <3


----------



## Xylia (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes skunks! (Kicks <3)


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 20, 2016)

Foxes! Redd's a fox so they definitely exist in the universe. Why not allow them to move into your town? Hopefully we'll see a bunch of new species with the next big AC game.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

Bats would be adorable! 
Lizards would be pretty cool too.


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 20, 2016)

Otters, Skunks, Racoons, Hedgehogs, etc;


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

sloths, turtles, red pandas, foxes with multiple tails, ponies, hedgehogs, ferrets, peacocks, pugs, zombie animals and also maybe 2 more unicorns to form a unicorn trio hehe.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

bats would be soo awesome!! i can just imagine how cute they would be!!!


----------



## AlenaBarney (Mar 21, 2016)

Yeah a pink Julian would be amazing. If they did that, there'd be loads of My Little Pony towns.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 21, 2016)

Foxes and owls would be amazing!


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 22, 2016)

I agree with bats. Strongly.
Lemurs and badgers. Maybe meerkats.. armadillos.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 22, 2016)

Meerkats, haha, can't imagine how an AC one would be designed. I'm thinking they'd take the horse, shrink the neck, narrow the nose a little, then downsize the whole body a lot.


----------



## Kaelum (Mar 23, 2016)

I want axolotl villagers. :O


----------



## Brobasaur (Mar 24, 2016)

I want to see a Chinchilla! Even if he's just a holiday character.
Also, a corgi.


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 24, 2016)

Brobasaur said:


> I want to see a Chinchilla! Even if he's just a holiday character.
> Also, a corgi.


BAHHHHH YES CHINCHILLLAAASSSS! that would just be too adorable.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 24, 2016)

There are so many animals already in there though. Perhaps a pig or two?  ()


----------



## Mura (Mar 24, 2016)

Inklings (I'm kidding) 
How about a weasel or ferret?


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 24, 2016)

I want to see Panda bears, geckos, and lizards, and camels!


----------



## radioloves (Mar 24, 2016)

Hopefully they'll come up with some seals, beluga whales, parrots, dragons, leopards or a new combined specie! I'll be fine with the next new animal crossing like new leaf kind of series there's always new exciting content cx


----------



## TheTangySkitty (Mar 24, 2016)

they should make mini onis! mini oni's would be a cute species! The onis would look like Pigs but with horns! they should also add kitsunes! Think Foxes with a different amount of tails based on their personality! Lazy and Peppy will have 2 and Normal and uichi and smug would have 5 and Snooty and Cranky would have 9!


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 24, 2016)

I just had a thought. They've put Julian, a unicorn, in AC so they could put more mythical creatures in, like gargoyles. That would be interesting lol.

Oh and Phoebe of course.


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 26, 2016)

Owls, I hate Blathers and Celeste being the only ones. Alpacas could be added, but Cyrus and Reese are too new to the series, the owls have been around for over a decade!!


----------



## MTPockets (Mar 26, 2016)

I'd like chinchillas! ^_^


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 27, 2016)

Giraffes and foxes


----------



## Bueller (Mar 29, 2016)

I'd really like to see weasels, ferrets, or stoats.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Mar 29, 2016)

Otters or skunks.


----------



## crosserkelsey (Mar 29, 2016)

I'd love to see owls, hedgehogs (come on, the Able sisters are adorable....), sloths (Leif is so cute, I think it'd be soooo cute to have more sloths), I know this is insects but butterfly villagers would be cool, bats and I'm not sure what else, but I would love to see those! ^^


----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

Tanuki!


----------



## creamyy (Mar 30, 2016)

I wanna see some poisonous frogs.


----------



## px41 (Mar 30, 2016)

Humans would be nice. Because humans are already the biggest animal group in AC, we might as well have a new system in which our friends can temporarily move into vacation houses of our towns and have limited options so that they can't destroy it, but rather live like a normal villager for awhile. There could also be a neat feature of personalized human villager pictures that we can give to others and change appearance if we update our figures.


----------



## Retroself (Apr 4, 2016)

creamyy said:


> I wanna see some poisonous frogs.



Ther is one already:

DRIFT!


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 5, 2016)

Jackrabbits, actual pelican neighbors and not trust mail employees. Raccoons would be cool too!! Basically all the main characters but in villager form. I think it'd be cool if they made kittens too, kind of like the concept of how they have big bears (like Paula) and small bears (like Bluebear).


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

i want to see more dessert theme villagers like merengue!!!


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes to more Mythical animals and maybe more fluffy villagers! (other than sheep, but I do love the sheep).
Although I don't mind whatever they bring in c: as long as they're adorable or unique~


----------



## Cascade (Apr 7, 2016)

Giraffe would be great!


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Apr 10, 2016)

Foxes as actual villagers.  I'd have a town filled with them.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 10, 2016)

pretty sure that it has previously been established that pirate dolphins are the most-needed species for the next Animal Crossing game...


----------



## KiraNinja (Apr 10, 2016)

momiji345 said:


> The second i think of one new species i come flooding with more... little bats would be adorable! they would be the same size as the cub villagers and have almost pointy ears.
> 
> I Think i found your bat ~I wish he or she was a real villager XD I  think this bat is basic on flurry as a bat ??
> 
> ...



I NEED THIS<3 too fkn cute<333


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 10, 2016)

I would love the bats. It would also be cool to have more dragons


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 13, 2016)

Bobcats would be cool to see. And bats. c:


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 13, 2016)

More sea creatures would be really awesome, also ive heard people talk about bat villagers and i loooove that idea! I also like the idea of owls or giraffes or different breeds of dogs.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 13, 2016)

MORE ALPACAS


----------



## katie17 (Apr 14, 2016)

They really cant do villagers that already have a special character. The best part about the special characters is that they are unique to their species. So... Foxes, giraffes, hedgehogs, skunks, raccoons, chameleons, walrus', different dog breeds, ect probably wont happen. 

And they should choose a specie that has many variation options. 

Whales - they could have belugas, orcas, humpbacks, and might even be able to add a dolphin or manatee. Since they have zebras and unicorns as horses, that could work.

Lizards - geckos, horned, salamanders, komodo. 

Bats would be adorable!


----------



## evi (Apr 15, 2016)

Giraffes


----------



## Trip (Apr 15, 2016)

Alpacas and giraffes because Gracie, Cyrus, and Reese are my 3 favorite npcs in the game.


----------



## Mura (Apr 15, 2016)

Skunks 
and more dogs. Possibly different breeds of dogs.


----------



## Retroself (Apr 16, 2016)

So many species to choose from (so many left out, lol)

I'll just throw _one_ out there (idk if it's been mentioned already);

How about some *SLOTHS*!

And I know I saw this somewhere (it's most likely in here) but I second the BATS as another species that should be introduced!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Hedgehogs and Badgers, there's so many more animals they can use!


----------



## Braixen (Apr 16, 2016)

Malaionus said:


> I would love the bats. It would also be cool to have more dragons



Bats were what I was thinking, too.
Maybe snakes even? I don't know how they'd make them, but it's just a thought.
AC does a good job of incorporating a lot of different animals, whether they'd be villagers (like cats) or normal characters (like the alpacas).
They even give some animals special skins to make them look like another, like how Julian's a unicorn, Bianca's a snow leopard, Kyle's an African wild dog, and so on.
It's hard to find what animals they haven't done ^^;


----------



## kazaf (Apr 23, 2016)

Would love to see dragons - either asian ones (long, wingless but flying ones) or western ones (big wings). 

That would be soooo good.


----------



## freqrexy (Apr 24, 2016)

You know what I think Animal Crossing could benefit from?  Meerkats!  They're already tall and slim and made popular thanks to those crazy Russian ones on the Compare the Market ads; plus they'd lean their way to some cute and adorable designs that cater well to most if not all the personalities available. x)

Also, I'd love to see bandicoots in AC at some point (hehe, I just love Crash too much!) but I feel if there is to be any, they're most likely going to adapt a design like that into one of the mice, like a moose into the deer (Erik), a zebra into the horses (Savannah) or even a panda into the cubs (Chester).  I'd love to see more animals like that come into fruition!


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 27, 2016)

I'd love to see a sloth villager, I mean they already made Leif so it's possible. Also definitely bat villagers, I think it'd be so cute having a species be awake at night. They could wake up at 6 in the afternoon the same time that PWPS light up and mail gets delivered, and stay awake until 6 in the morning.


----------



## PrinceBel (May 28, 2016)

I second all the bat, otter, ferret, and skunk comments- especially bats, they are my favourite animal!  On top of those, I'd really like to see some pangolins.


----------



## kenna (May 28, 2016)

Sloths definitely. Maybe some bugs too, I think that would be interesting.


----------



## Bwazey (May 28, 2016)

Foxes for sure!


----------



## Summerbun (May 28, 2016)

More reptiles! I wanna see some geckos ;w;

Also foxes. I wish my town name of Foxwood could actually be applicable to my villagers. :U

And this isn't really a species, but...I'd like to see more female rabbit villagers that DON'T have the peppy personality. I currently have 3 and tbh it's kinda ridiculous.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 29, 2016)

I wish giraffes were more normal, and I hope maybe they'll make bats or something too, but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

Humans would be nice. Because humans are already the biggest animal group in AC, we might as well have a new system in which our friends can temporarily move into vacation houses of our towns and have limited options so that they can't destroy it, but rather live like a normal villager for awhile. There could also be a neat feature of personalized human villager pictures that we can give to others and change appearance if we update our figures.Jackrabbits, actual pelican neighbors and not trust mail employees. Raccoons would be cool too!! Basically all the main characters but in villager form. I think it'd be cool if they made kittens too, kind of like the concept of how they have big bears (like Paula) and small bears (like Bluebear).


----------



## PrincessSofie (Jun 8, 2016)

I would really like to see bats, unicorns and maybe a chinchilla would be super cute


----------



## AshtynTama (Jun 8, 2016)

Bat villagers seems to be on everyone's list, and I would absolutely love them if they made bat villagers! However, I do want more reptile villagers, and I honestly think Bearded Dragons would make a good villager type haha.
On a side note, I know it's completely unlikely, but what if they made insect/bug villagers? Spider villagers would be awesome


----------



## Aquari (Jun 8, 2016)

Spiders spiders spiders!!!


----------



## VanillaChase (Jun 11, 2016)

Guinea pigs, bats, dolphins, giraffes (sorry Gracie)


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 11, 2016)

I'd love to se lizards
Or llamas


----------



## Jou (Jun 11, 2016)

+1 for the bat train but also more sea life? :') like jellyfish or smthn


----------



## Shax (Jun 12, 2016)

I know we already have rabbits, but I'd like to see some with floppy ears. Owls, bats, and dragons are some others I'd love to see appear in future titles.


----------



## IWantPeanut (Jun 13, 2016)

I think maybe they could make an anteater look like an armadillo, that would be cool!,
I've been reading this thread and I totally agree with the idea of bats, that would be so cool!


----------



## korumi (Jun 13, 2016)

Bats and spiders, man. It would be interesting if they were made to be nocturnal and you would have to go talk to them at night rather than during the day, when they would be sleeping. You'd be more likely to see tarantulas if you had a spider at night.


----------



## Dolphishy (Jun 13, 2016)

I'd love to see more aquatic villagers, like sharks, whales, turtles. And some reptiles too! Snakes and lizards would be really neat.

I also really like the idea of bats that others have posted about. And owls and otters as villagers would be cool too!


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 14, 2016)

Bats, definitely. I also think since we have Julian standing out as a unicorn among horses, and Drago being a dragon among alligators, that it'd be cool if there's a kitsune-style Wolf villager. I think they were trying to make a point in having Redd be the only fox in the game, but it is a terrible shame that there aren't foxes. I have the same feeling about Kicks being the only skunk.

I'd also like to see other types of lizards or reptiles in general. We have... What? A tortoise, six alligators, and a family of Kappa? Throw some geckos my way, man.


----------



## Penellope (Jun 15, 2016)

Sugar Gliders and White Seals


----------



## guardgirl (Jun 15, 2016)

Either foxes or otters. Pascal and Redd are way too cute.


----------

